# ZebraLight H50 - impressions thread Part 2



## Burgess (Oct 26, 2007)

Continuation of Part 1. 

With a *name* like ZebraLight . . . .


Wouldn't you expect the *strap* to be adorned with


STRIPES, rather than SPOTS ? ! :tinfoil:



Hey, i tried the black-rubber "light-shade" last night.


That gizmo works GREAT ! :twothumbs


Now i can have the light aimed "down" in front of me,
and yet still avoid getting a nasty glare in my eyeglasses.


Good thinking, ZebraLight ! :thumbsup:



BTW:

When i'm using this on HIGH, and the battery can no longer *maintain* that load,
does it then "shut-off", or simply drop to a dimmer mode ?


_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Burgess said:


> When i'm using this on HIGH, and the battery can no longer *maintain* that load,
> does it then "shut-off", or simply drop to a dimmer mode ?
> 
> 
> _



It will step down and eventually go into direct drive. When it almost shuts down it flashes.


----------



## Dr.K (Oct 26, 2007)

I just used mine for the first "real" time.

I put in an alkaline I had on my desk, went outside at dark and started a fire with my 5yo. We then gathered wood, cut a good green stick, and roasted marshmellows. He decided it was time to go in and play with toys. I got two tiny filet mingon I been waiting to cook, cut some stakes to drive in beside the fire, proped the grill "tripod style" over the fire, cooked and ate my steaks.

High faded some time during that first steak. I just kept eating (man that red meat was good!)

I chunked the alkaline, put in a fresh NiMH, came in here, and started typing.

I was using the "shade" and the "clip/upside down" on the brim of my baseball cap. Worked pretty good. Easy one handed operation in this configuration. I have zero complaints, and will be using my new H50 Alot!


----------



## paulr (Oct 27, 2007)

Not sure when I will use mine again. I can't find the darn thing. I thought I put it in my backpack to bring it to work to show a co-worker who also likes flashlights. But it's not there and it's not anywhere else I look. Oh well. Usually when I misplace something like this, it eventually turns up, but sometimes not for a long while (I had an old m*g solitaire that was lost inside a chair for YEARS). So I hope my h50 turns up soon. :sigh:


----------



## vader (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad to see somebody else lost theirs. Mine didn't work at first so I asked Zebra light to send me another. After another day and a few new batteries it started working just fine. I used it for 2 days and now I lost it. Zebralight has allready sent the replacement, so I guess when it gets here I will be buying another light. :laughing:


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 27, 2007)

*The Zebra Light helped me spot something none of my other lights did.*

...
...

OK... It helped me spot the corroded D-cell in my wireless door bell. The postman tried to deliver my light today, but did not find me at home... except I was at home. After I found the delivery card in my mailbox on the way out I had to find out if the door bell was working. It wasn't, and there was a leaky D cell that had killed it. 

I thought leaky batteries were pretty much a thing of the past if you did abuse them or their environment and used good Energizer or Duracells; these happened to be energizers.

Oh well I hope I can repair it. It is only about 2 years old. Original set of batteries. I guess I should have checked on them more often.

So as it is, I won't even see the Zerbra until monday. I'm really looking forward to it.

Check those batteries...


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm hesitating to jump on this bandwagon for one main reason -- I don't generally backpack alone. When using Tikka+ headlamps, it's a nuisance when one person inadvertently points it directly at another's face, so we try to avoid doing that. It seems to me that it might be annoying to have another person's light shining in your direction just about all the time, which would be the case if everyone had a Zebra.

Worse yet, I'd think, would be to have someone beside you reading at night with a light like the Zebra.

Does anybody have any experience so far with having two or more people using them in close proximity?

c_c


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what are you talking about. I think it could be a problem (but as you said - it's the same on Tikka headlamps). 
One good thing is that you can easily turn the headlamp, you could turn it so that it points up (and with the glare shield). So if you are going to talk to someone, you could just point the headlamp to the sky... This isn't possible with a Tikka (as you can't turn the headlamp 360° inside the bracket).


----------



## LowBat (Oct 28, 2007)

As someone who has done a lot of group night hiking I know exactly what you mean. What it comes down to is those who wear headlamps have to remember not to look directly at others to talk.

Something which might help is using the pocket clip with the H50 instead of the headband. At least then the light wont be directed at somebody elses face when turning to talk.


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 28, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> I know what are you talking about. I think it could be a problem (but as you said - it's the same on Tikka headlamps).
> One good thing is that you can easily turn the headlamp, you could turn it so that it points up (and with the glare shield). So if you are going to talk to someone, you could just point the headlamp to the sky... This isn't possible with a Tikka (as you can't turn the headlamp 360° inside the bracket).


I was concerned about what it would be like doing normal camp activities, and not particularly worried about what it would be like talking to someone. The Tikka+ isn't a problem unless someone looks (that is, points his/her head) directly at you. But I'm afraid the Zebra, with its much broader pattern, would be glaring at you even when the other person is looking in other directions, as each of you go about normal activities.

c_c


----------



## Grubbster (Oct 28, 2007)

It will shine in others eyes, but because of the nature of the beam (diffuse) it is not the same as a focused beam. It is annoying but not hurtful, especially on low or medium, which is how it will probably be set in the situation you are refering to. I wouldn't worry about it and say go for the Zebralight.


----------



## serious sam (Oct 28, 2007)

This is what I have done with my Zebralight. See post #19 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178502

:laughing:


----------



## paulr (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the glare issue won't be too bad if you use the glare shield and keep the light pointed downward.

Btw my H50 turned up under my bed :thumbsup:.


----------



## LowBat (Oct 28, 2007)

serious sam said:


> This is what I have done with my Zebralight. See post #19
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178502
> 
> :laughing:


Great idea! I have a Nite Ize headband and that never occurred to me.


----------



## Daekar (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about blinding people - the lux rating is so relatively low that I can shine it at myself in a mirror in pitch-darkness and the emitter itself isn't a problem, not even if I look directly at it. That is in start contrast to even the flood emitters on my Apex which, in comparison to the Zebralight, aren't floody at all! I think it's the perfect headlamp for group hiking.


----------



## paulr (Oct 28, 2007)

I see it as less of an issue of "blinding" than "annoying". I also tried the H50 in a mirror and it is annoying unless you point it downward. But pointing downward is the right thing most of the time.


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 28, 2007)

paulr said:


> I see it as less of an issue of "blinding" than "annoying". I also tried the H50 in a mirror and it is annoying unless you point it downward. But pointing downward is the right thing most of the time.


So if someone else is walking around the camp and not looking down, their light will be annoying to me. That's what I suspected, and it looks like the Zebra would be a step in the wrong direction from what we're using now.

c_c


----------



## paulr (Oct 28, 2007)

By "downward" I don't mean "lighting nothing but the tops of your feet". When walking around, most people tend to look at the ground directly in front of them, i.e. downward at maybe a 45 degree angle. The H50 is a wideangle flood so tilting it down will still produce good coverage for walking around. I'm not convinced it will be more annoying in this regard than other lights that also have a spill beam. That said, I haven't actually tried it in such a situation. It will be interesting if they make a two led version (one flood and one reflectored).


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 28, 2007)

As I mentioned in my first posting, I'd be interested in hearing from anybody who actually has been in a situation where two or more of these are in use at the same time in close proximity. That would be the situation I'd be in, just about any time I'd be using one.

c_c


----------



## photonhoer (Oct 29, 2007)

Curious Character

I understand your request for actual experience; speculation is interesting, but not necessarily the same as actual experience.

I just returned from 2 weeks in the South American jungle, doing medical volunteering. My wife and I each used a Zebralight for 15 days, 4-6 hrs perday in the early morning and evening for cooking, camping and medical records work. (Two other people had Tikka-type headlamps in the same setting.)

I plan to post a more extensive review of the lights we used when I have time.

The Zebralight does project its beam so it can shine in others eyes. So do the Tikka-types. I found the focused beam much more annoying and likely to reduce my dark-adaptation than the wider flood of the Zebralight. Plus, it is so easy to turn the ZL upwards to shine directly upward when needing to meet face to face, and this has the advantage of providing some very broad, general, soft lighting to the physical situation. 

From 2 weeks field experience, I find the Zebralight MUCH PREFERABLE to the focused beam headlamps. I judge it to be going in the "right" direction rather than in the "wrong" direction compared to focused beam headlamps.

John


----------



## Curious_character (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks very much!

c_c


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 29, 2007)

I just tried my Zebra H50-Q5 for the 1st time today. *Like it!* I think I will eventually love it. I have no problem with any glare without the Glare Guard; I wear glasses and have maybe a little deeper eye sockets than average.

So far I think it's great, I might be buying another as a gift. I'm just waiting to hear back on applicability for the application.

*Good Job Zebra Light! :thumbsup:*


----------



## sorg (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi !

First of all, sorry for my poor english .

I intend to offer a headlamp to my father-in-law as a present for Christmas.

He is a sailor, and enjoys spending night and days on his boat.
He is currently using a poor headlamp when working on the boat and a powerful xenon torch when trying to locate something far in the sea.
I guess, that he would appreciate a better headlamp, and the Zebralight seems a very good compromise for him. The headlamp would not be used for sailing, he needs to sail in the dark to have its eyes used to the dark ; the main use would be used mainly to do some maintenance works after sunset , cooking, fishing, reading, etc...
Of course the ideal lamp would also have the possibility to switch from flood to throw mode in order to locate floating objects in the water or a boat far at the skyline.

The zebralight seems to perfect for my father in law, but i have one concern: "how waterproof is it ?" There is great risk for the lamp tho fall in the water... Is is floating ? Would it survive to such a fall ?

Is there any other good headlamp at reasonable price ?
The main feature needed are:
- Headlamp
- Good Flood 
- High autonomy
- several levels
- Waterproof
- standard batteries only (no CR123 not easily findable in France)
Optional feature appreciated:
- Glow in the dark 
- Possibility to switch between flood and throw mode
- optional red filter

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 30, 2007)

@ c_c : I've only seen the Zebralight in dim light conditions, not dark conditions so I can't say for sure but unless you are very close to it [less than 4 ft] I don't think it would be annoying. It also has three levels, so when you will be close you can lower the brightness. It has a very useful beam. I was VERY impressed by it. Because of its small size I think people will always have it with them, either wearing or carrying, when they need it. I find I sometimes take my larger headlamp off in camp for comfort.

@ sorg : Welcome to CPF. I think the Zebralight would be great on a boat. It has a very useful beam for working on things and seeing things close by [less than 5 meters]. The silicone rubber that holds the light to the headband is glow-in-the-dark. On the water you would want to have a handheld torch that throws for looking at things outside the boat. I don't think you would find a single headlamp that could do both things well that isn't very expensive, and it would have to be much bigger and less comfortable to wear than the Zebra. You could attach something to the headband that would make it float if dropped in the water.


----------



## GaryF (Oct 30, 2007)

LED_Thrift said:


> You could attach something to the headband that would make it float if dropped in the water.


 
+1

It won't float by itself, but it should be easy to attach something.The ZebraLight is waterproof, and it has a very good seal with two snug fitting o rings on the battery tube


----------



## NiceGuyGaz (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, first post on Candlepowerforums!

I got my Zebralight H50 yesterday and just thought I'd make a couple of observations.

Firstly the GITD brackets - as commented they really pick up a glow, I actually charged one up by holding it over a desk lamp and then turned off all the lights and started reading a book by the light coming off the bracket! Try it :thumbsup:

Secondly, I have read of someone getting a Zebralight with a distinct green tint from the LED. This is principally why I am posting here because the tint from my Zebralight is an absolutely amazing, warm yellow glow.

I have many LED torches but not one of them is even close in how attractive and natural the Zebralights tint is. It reminds me slightly of an incandescent bulb just as its started to drain its batteries. 

So am I lucky or is this tint common?

Anyway, thanks Zebralight, will definately be keeping an eye on you!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd say you were lucky - I got a pure white tint.
I had this luck with my Fenix L1D CE, it's very warm color, really excellent color rendition (better than with a warm white Seoul I have in my Tikka XP).


----------



## photonhoer (Oct 30, 2007)

FYI

I have posted a review of the ZL Q5 after two weeks of constant use in the rainforest jungle of Guyana, South America.

This report can be found at "CP>Flashlights>FlashlightReviews>FieldTest on Zebralight Q5" (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178839)

Enjoy and comment.

John


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2007)

Was using/testing my new ZebraLight H50-*Q5* tonight, while washing dishes.

Had a (by now) *well-used* Duracell Alkaline cell installed.
Before i began the dishes, the cell tested 1.27 volts, no load.
(that's after 24 hours of cell "resting")

Had the ZebraLight set on *Medium*.


Wanted to see (first-hand) what happens when battery is dying.


After perhaps 40 minutes, the headlamp suddenly went OUT ! :candle:


NO dropping to Low mode. Just total darkness !


I was indeed surprised. 


After perhaps 30 to 60 seconds, the headlamp (surprisingly) came back ON !


But it was much dimmer than before.

Can't even say if it was at "Low-level" output, or maybe even *dimmer* than that.


*Bart* stated, in post #2, that:
"It will step down and eventually go into direct drive."


So, perhaps mine DID end up in Direct-Drive mode.


BUT, only after leaving me in the dark for 30 to 60 seconds.


Is this normal performance ? Just curious.


Does it have something to do with the Q5 emitter's higher Vf ?


BTW, i once again checked the Duracell's voltage,
20 minutes after the ZebraLight "came back from the dead",
and i (quickly) got a reading of 1.09 volts, no load.


Anyone have any ideas here ?

Perhaps i shouldn't have been so eager and anxious to get a Q5 emitter ?


All responses are welcomed. :wave:

_


----------



## paulr (Oct 31, 2007)

Direct drive means there's no voltage boost and the led is just getting the battery voltage. This is what was called moon mode in the days of the Arc LS. The LS ran on a 3 volt cr123a and direct drive meant the battery was down to 2.7 volts or so, enough to still make useful light from a Luxeon. With an out-of-boost 1aa light, direct drive means 1.0 volts or so, which means pitch darkness! Anyway alkalines do recover after a while. I'd have tried turning the light off, waiting a minute, then turning it on low. I do remember Zebralight posting that the low voltage cutout of this light wasn't as spectacularly low as it is for some lights (notably the Arc AAA) but alkalines pretty much suck if you're going to use high mode at all, so except in a pinch, you should always be running this light on nimh or lithium.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 31, 2007)

photonhoer said:


> FYI
> 
> I have posted a review of the ZL Q5 after two weeks of constant use in the rainforest jungle of Guyana, South America.
> 
> ...


I just noticed something quite interesting. I clicked on your link, then because I won't have time to read your review until later, I tried to subscribe to that thread. I could not do so, which was a puzzle.

Then I noticed that you had omitted the *www.* before the candlepow..etc, so I added that in - and then I was able to subscribe to it. Perhaps you could change the link.


----------



## photonhoer (Oct 31, 2007)

DM51

Sorry about that. I just copied the url from my browser bar, so I am surprised it was omitted. Happy to fix it.

John


----------



## photonhoer (Oct 31, 2007)

Burgess

My only experience was two nights ago when using a ZL Q5 with a lithium L91 which had been used pretty much constantly for three weeks. While walking downstairs in the dark it flashed off (off, perhaps 3-5 seconds) and on again, repeatedly. I then noticed that I could not move up to a brighter level (I had been using low amost excludively around the house).

After resting this particular battery for 24 hrs, I find that I can get all 3 levels again, tho I don't know how long it will provide sufficient power to stay above ZL's programmed cut off.

At any rate, my experience was that the light dropped down in output and then flashed, not shutting off as you described. But my batt was an L91 which undoubtedly performs differently than an alky.

John

P.S. About 10 minutes later: using the same L91, the light went dark altogether, not flashing like before. So I guess that batt is cooked, going into the pile for my old CMG Infinity to suck the last drops out of.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 31, 2007)

Absolutely no apology necessary - in fact it was interesting to see that rather unexpected effect of omitting the "www" part.

BTW, I have now read your review - very well done - many thanks.


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 31, 2007)

I took my ZL H50 on my backpacking trip to the bottom of the Grand Canyon. With shorter days, it was already pitch dark at 6:30pm at the bottom of the canyon at Phantom Ranch. I found the ZL great for around camp duties like cooking dinner or reading in my tent. It was the perfect light to sit on the picnic table while I made entries in my journal.

However, I found the diffuse light not much good for those 2am walks to the latrine. My Rayovac Sportsman Extreme fared much better for lighting the trail ahead of me.

In 2 nights, I never changed out the L91 Lithium AA in either light. The Rayovac wasn't on much, as I didn't do any nightime trail hiking (never really wise in the Grand Canyon with trails next to several hundred feet of vertical exposure).


----------



## nzbazza (Nov 1, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> I took my ZL H50 on my backpacking trip to the bottom of the Grand Canyon.



BD,

What was the approx % usage for each light you had as you were taking a variety of lights. 

With my first trip with the ZL H50 I probably used my P2D-RB100 about 50% of the time, mainly due to a 3hr night-hike.


----------



## photonhoer (Nov 1, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> In 2 nights, I never changed out the L91 Lithium AA in either light.



Based on our two weeks experience with the ZL, you were never even close to being out of batt with that light. My wife and I each got 4-6 hrs per night of constant ON at various levels for more than 15 nights. Efficient little buggar!!


----------



## GaryF (Nov 2, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Is this normal performance ?



Testing mine with NiMH (Eneloop 2000mAh) on medium, it just went out after about 14 hours. I happened to be right there, and I saw no flashes. I probably didn't wait more than a few seconds to turn it off. After waiting a minute or so, I was able to turn it on for a short run, accessing all levels, but after a short run it cut off again. I never saw flashing. I also probably didn't wait the 30-60 seconds you did to see if it would pop back on.. Next time I have a depleted cell in it I will try it and see what happens.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses.


*Another* thing i noticed yesterday:


Out of my 15 remaining Duracell 2650 NiMH cells,
6 of 'em are absolutely TOO BIG (diameter) to fit my ZebraLight ! 


No way, not even *close*.


These Duracells are all "made in Japan", and were 
purchased a year ago. (Wal-mart)


As i *understand*, they are mfg. by Sanyo.


Now, i'm not claiming that it's a MAJOR problem.

Just gotta' *beware* of the fact.


I would be, ummm, *disappointed* if i was down to my last 4-pack of batteries,

and None of them could FIT into my headlamp. :candle:
:hairpull: ___ 


Just a "Heads-Up" to y'all. 

_


----------



## GaryF (Nov 2, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Out of my 15 remaining Duracell 2650 NiMH cells,
> 6 of 'em are absolutely TOO BIG (diameter) to fit my ZebraLight !



Isn't that strange that 6 out of 15 batteries of the same brand and capacity don't fit? :thinking: Not doubting your experience, but I wonder about those cells.

So far I've tried the following without problem:

Sanyo Eneloop
Sanyo 2700 NiMH
Rayovac Hybrid
Powerizer 2500
Energizer Alkaline
Energizer L91 Lithium

The tube is a good fit (no rattle), but they all slide freely in and out.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 2, 2007)

All of this Zebralight talk finally got to me. I ordered a Q5 yesterday. I don't own an upper end headlamp so I'm looking forward to using this. 

Is the Sanyo Eneloop going to be a good match for this light?


----------



## nzbazza (Nov 2, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> All of this Zebralight talk finally got to me. I ordered a Q5 yesterday. I don't own an upper end headlamp so I'm looking forward to using this.
> 
> Is the Sanyo Eneloop going to be a good match for this light?



I run my H50-Q5 on eneloops and have had no issues.

IThe runtime with eneloops is about 1/3 less than manufacturers stated times though. I get 1:30-1:40 on Hi, and about 14hr on medium. Haven't done a runtime test on low yet - I don't have the patience!


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 2, 2007)

Got mine today. Took maybe just under two weeks from date of Paypal, not bad.
Love the included accessories. The glow brackets really glow. I noticed them glowing when I took them inside at noon on a clear day.
I find the flood a little too floody. I wish the lens was more of a lens that concentrated the light some at all and cut the total angle down some for a little more light pointing straight forward. Just a little. More of a 45-60 degree beam than over 100 degrees. 
It is really small, light weight, and has nice smooth threads. works very well with a good twist effort. Not too easy, so I feel confident pocketing it, and not too hard.
The tint of mine is nice and white with just a tiny little warm greenish yellow in it. I got the Q5 with WG tint to make sure I didn't get a ghostly blue because I plan to use it outside. Can't wait to try it camping, but it will have a hard time beating the perfect tint of my PT EOS with SV1H Lux1 and 25 degree optic.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> Got mine today. Took maybe just under two weeks from date of Paypal, not bad.
> Love the included accessories. The glow brackets really glow. I noticed them glowing when I took them inside at noon on a clear day.
> I find the flood a little too floody. I wish the lens was more of a lens that concentrated the light some at all and cut the total angle down some for a little more light pointing straight forward. Just a little. More of a 45-60 degree beam than over 100 degrees.
> It is really small, light weight, and has nice smooth threads. works very well with a good twist effort. Not too easy, so I feel confident pocketing it, and not too hard.
> The tint of mine is nice and white with just a tiny little warm greenish yellow in it. I got the Q5 with WG tint to make sure I didn't get a ghostly blue because I plan to use it outside. Can't wait to try it camping, but it will have a hard time beating the perfect tint of my PT EOS with SV1H Lux1 and 25 degree optic.


 

I don't have mine yet, but I'm really looking forward to the extreme flood, mainly because that's completely different from everything else I own.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

Used mine *for real* this evening. 


Had to perform some minor repair work on our old wooden bookcase.


Since i needed both hands (!), i got my ZebraLight and switched to High.


*Splendid !* Truly a joy to use. Can't hardly even tell yer' wearing it.


The *total-flood* beam was just *perfect* for very close work like this.


Very happy with its performance. :twothumbs

_


----------



## spyderknut (Nov 3, 2007)

Ordered 2 Q5s over 2 weeks ago.

Still waiting.........


----------



## mega_lumens (Nov 3, 2007)

informative reviews, but can anyone take some outdoor night shots in the "real world" environment? Can't wait to see how ZebraLight will implement suggestions into new models.


----------



## spyderknut (Nov 6, 2007)

I am going to the post office!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 6, 2007)

Zebralight - if you are reading this - any information on the new headlamp models? Can we expect something new from ZL before the end of this year?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2007)

How long does Zebralight shipping take?


----------



## spyderknut (Nov 7, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> How long does Zebralight shipping take?


Mine took 18 days order to doorstep.


----------



## drewboy (Nov 7, 2007)

My Zebralight shipped on 10/20 and arrived on 11/2. AM going to take it out this weekend on a backpacking trip and try it out.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 7, 2007)

We are working on two models, a CR123A/RCR123 powered H30 and a 18650 powered H60. The H30 should be out before the end of the year and the H60 will be out right after that. Both will use a camera style push button switch, a narrower beam (around 75 degree) and recessed lens.

The camera style switch works like this:

light press and hold --------- momentary low
further press when mom low - momentary high
hard press and hold --------- momentary high
light click ------------------- constant low
hard click ------------------- constant high
double light click ------------ constant medium
light click when on ---------- off
...




Daniel_sk said:


> Zebralight - if you are reading this - any information on the new headlamp models? Can we expect something new from ZL before the end of this year?


----------



## Daekar (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, looks promising! Just make sure that you don't put a hotspot in the beam - a slightly narrower angle will be OK, but keep it all flood. It's amazing the difference it makes to have all the same light intensity - that makes it BY FAR my favorite headlamp I've ever used, including my modded PT Apex.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 8, 2007)

Way back in the previous thread, you mentioned an AA light with the emitter similar to the H50 (i.e. maximum flood) on the end of the tube, and a ring on the other end for a lanyard.

This would be the perfect compact tent light, to hang from a tent ridge-pole or wherever. 

Any chance?


----------



## RebelXTNC (Nov 8, 2007)

I finally got my Q5, 18 days after shipping, 21 days after ordering!
It was worth the wait because it's a beautifully made light with a great beam, smooth operation and nice accessories.
I'm looking forward to using it in the real world soon and comparing to my other headlamps.

Edit- Never mind my question about the area around the lens, it was an optical illusion...

I also wonder if my Pentagonlight MOLLE with the clip removed will fit in the spare ZL headband bracket?


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 8, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Way back in the previous thread, you mentioned an AA light with the emitter similar to the H50 (i.e. maximum flood) on the end of the tube, and a ring on the other end for a lanyard.
> 
> This would be the perfect compact tent light, to hang from a tent ridge-pole or wherever.
> 
> Any chance?


 
Yes, we are working on it.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 8, 2007)

We will start shipping from Plano, Texas for all US buyers in late November.



RebelXTNC said:


> I finally got my Q5, 18 days after shipping, 21 days after ordering!
> It was worth the wait because it's a beautifully made light with a great beam, smooth operation and nice accessories.
> I'm looking forward to using it in the real world soon and comparing to my other headlamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## LED_Thrift (Nov 8, 2007)

ZebraLight, will the H30 and H60 offer a higher output than the H50 due to the higher battery voltage available? 

I second Daekar opinion in that it would be OK to limit the beam some but please DO NOT add a hotspot to the beam pattern - it is so nice the way it is. 

The interface you outlined in the post sounds very nice, although I don't think momentary is really needed.


----------



## spoonrobot (Nov 8, 2007)

I just placed my order for a H50-Q5 last night.

This light seems to be one of the unoticed few that really bring new ideas to the flashlight world, I am very excited about this style of light. Years ago I used to remove the bezel from the Longbow Mini and use it with the bare LED exposed for up close tasks and general around the house use since the broad flood was so handy.

I'm glad the design in intended for headlamp use but seems to have no problem transfering over to general handheld use. 

Any users use their light exclusively in the handheld role? I bought mine intending to use it this way. I figure between it and the D-Mini I will have _everything_ covered.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 8, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, we are working on it.


Thank you very much for your reply - very good news.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 8, 2007)

LED_Thrift said:


> The interface you outlined in the post sounds very nice, although I don't think momentary is really needed.



+1 on that - a headlamp doesn't need momentary, it needs a simple UI. Off-Low-Med-High-Off is definitely the way to go.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 8, 2007)

The output will be higher in the H30/H60 because:
- higher voltage, which is closer to the Vf of the LED, so that the circuit can still work at high efficiency
- More aluminum in the head portion compare to the H50
- the head and the body are in one piece, for better heat dissipation. It will be difficult to machine.

The beam will not have a hotspot. 

We will most likely drop the momentary part from the UI.



LED_Thrift said:


> ZebraLight, will the H30 and H60 offer a higher output than the H50 due to the higher battery voltage available?
> 
> I second Daekar opinion in that it would be OK to limit the beam some but please DO NOT add a hotspot to the beam pattern - it is so nice the way it is.
> 
> The interface you outlined in the post sounds very nice, although I don't think momentary is really needed.


----------



## Lampje (Nov 8, 2007)

Anybody know a good reason to go for a H50-P4 except its lower price? :thinking:


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 8, 2007)

Lampje said:


> Anybody know a good reason to go for a H50-P4 except its lower price? :thinking:


I'd also like to know is anyone has both and can comment. I love my Q5, but I'm thinking about ordering a couple spares and/or gifts and I'm thinking the P4 may be pretty much the same.

Great Lights! love mine just the way it is. 1AA is perfect in this type of light for me... I am interested in how the 18650 version looks and operates though. ...And a flashlight version in AA and one in 18650... awesome. 

Zebra is onto a good thing here.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 8, 2007)

StandardBattery said:


> I'd also like to know is anyone has both and can comment. I love my Q5, but I'm thinking about ordering a couple spares and/or gifts and I'm thinking the P4 may be pretty much the same.
> 
> Great Lights! love mine just the way it is. 1AA is perfect in this type of light for me... I am interested in how the 18650 version looks and operates though. ...And a flashlight version in AA and one in 18650... awesome.
> 
> Zebra is onto a good thing here.


 
The 18650 powered H60 will operate like an H30 and look similar except slightly bigger diameter and longer body. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179644


----------



## Daekar (Nov 9, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The output will be higher in the H30/H60 because:
> - higher voltage, which is closer to the Vf of the LED, so that the circuit can still work at high efficiency
> - More aluminum in the head portion compare to the H50
> - the head and the body are in one piece, for better heat dissipation. It will be difficult to machine.
> ...



Wow, I am so impressed! Good communication, quick turnaround time, innovative products... you guys are going to make some money! 

I may not be in for the H30 because I feel like my H50 will cover that size (although I bet cavers will just eat them up!) but I'm really looking forward to the H60. I really appreciate the updates and information you're sharing with us, and we'll do our best to give you useful feedback on anything you care to post! 

BTW - one reason I can see for getting the P4 version of the H50 instead of the Q5 is if you place really low-low ahead of higher-high in importance. It's not going to be THAT much of a difference, but the Q5 is still brighter on low. For a gift or if you're strapped for cash, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the P4 version in a heartbeat.


----------



## cat (Nov 9, 2007)

Lampje said:


> Anybody know a good reason to go for a H50-P4 except its lower price? :thinking:



Lampjetjie, ;-) I only have the P4 but I can't see ...that I would want it any different. You don't need it to be brighter. 

It is 95% perfect, for me. The -5% because...a small push-button switch would make it perfect.


----------



## GaryF (Nov 9, 2007)

Daekar said:


> BTW - one reason I can see for getting the P4 version of the H50 instead of the Q5 is if you place really low-low ahead of higher-high in importance.



I agree in principle. Count me in the group that normally wishes for a lower "low" than the light manufacturers implement. But the ZebraLight is one that provides a truly low level, even with the Q5. 

That said, I doubt you can perceive that much difference between the Q5 and P4 versions on any of the levels - the P4 will still be a fine headlamp, and a year from now any distinction between P and Q bins will seem like ancient history.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 9, 2007)

Daekar said:


> +1 on that - a headlamp doesn't need momentary, it needs a simple UI. Off-Low-Med-High-Off is definitely the way to go.


 
+2 on this. Momentary is not necessary imo.

Also the lanyard tab look annoying. It looks sharp like it could poke you or wear through the lanyard string. It also looks like it could be folded or bent over if you caught it on something or dropped it on a hard surface. I'm not sure how it's attached, but if it was destroyed how would it be replaced? I'd rather have it built into the light body even if it adds a few millimeters of length. If it can't be built in then the neck lanyard with silicon bracket is preferable to me.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Nov 9, 2007)

Lampje said:


> Anybody know a good reason to go for a H50-P4 except its lower price? :thinking:


 
Since you can't really be hoping to use a *single *AA light to produce a *ton* of light, and since you're a flashaholic, you will probably be carrying a handheld for the few situations where the high setting on the ZebraLight is not bright enough. There would be few situations where the difference in brightness between the P4 and Q5 models would save you the necessity of using another light.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the AA Zebralight the smallest AA light made? I was amazed at how tiny it was compared to a CMG infinity. It looks even smaller than an ArcAAA. I can't remember a AA light this as compact as this......anyone else?


----------



## WadeF (Nov 14, 2007)

I got to play with my Zebralight H50-Q5 tonight. I am very impressed. I took some lux readings with my TES lux meter, with an Energizer Lithium AA I'm getting about 0.9 lux at 1 meter on low, and about 30 lux on high. The low is plenty of light to navigate around a dark house. Looking forward to their future offerings.


----------



## drmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Daekar said:


> +1 on that - a headlamp doesn't need momentary



Mine has a momentary. Just screw the cap until the light is just off - then the switch act as a momentary. The threat on my light is loose enough to provide this function.


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 17, 2007)

Love the zebralight. ordered 2 more for a flashaholic co-worker and my dad. amazingly small and useful. also like putting it in the clip upside-down and wearing on my belt like a belt-buckle floodlight:nana:

looking forward to your future innovations:wave:


----------



## medicmerlynn (Nov 26, 2007)

so, been worried about this for a while now, does anyone have any problems with the ui on the ZL H-50? that is the only thing keeping me from it. photon's review prompted me on this and figured i could't pass it up. i'm just trying to find all i can about it before i buy. everything else sounds like it should be awesome. oh, and can we use rechargeables in it and still get the quality length out of it? i'm trying to move exclusively to recharges now for all my lights... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2007)

Rechargables are perfect. The UI is good but requires 2 hands.

It's a great light. As long as you are okay with all flood (almost no throw past say 10 feet) it's really good.

I love mine.


----------



## bhds (Nov 26, 2007)

medicmerlynn said:


> so, been worried about this for a while now, does anyone have any problems with the ui on the ZL H-50? that is the only thing keeping me from it. photon's review prompted me on this and figured i could't pass it up. i'm just trying to find all i can about it before i buy. everything else sounds like it should be awesome. oh, and can we use rechargeables in it and still get the quality length out of it? i'm trying to move exclusively to recharges now for all my lights... any help would be greatly appreciated.



I have been using mine at work quite a bit and the U.I. definitely requires two hands and is still a work in progress. Sometimes if you change modes too quickly it stumbles and doesnt change. 
The light is great for working on things with in arms reach or a little beyond(high mode). Beyond that the flood dissipates pretty fast.
NIMHs are definitely the way to go but runtime on alkalines is still pretty good.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pumaman thanks for the pics.

Just ordered mine today:twothumbs 

Will post photos upon arrival. 

Another great Q5:thumbsup:


----------



## spoonrobot (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a little post here.

I ordered the light on 11/07/07, it shipped 11/12/07 and it arrived today 11/26/07. Exactly 2 weeks shipping time, almost 3 weeks from my order, not too shabby.

I haven't given it a thorough run through but so far it looks like I am continually moving towards my goal of the perfect flashlight. My top three right now are the D-Mini (95%), the Streamlight Sidewinder (88%) and the Zebralight H50 (95%).

For my personal use this light only needs 2 things. The option of a clickie tailcap; I like the twistie and this is my preferred option when traveling and such but I would like to be able to purchase a seperate clickie for use around the house and at work. The other item is the clip system. It works and is simple but the rubber (?) is very grippy and snags on pockets and other items making insertion/extraction difficult at times.

There is a lot of use in the future for this light, thank you for making such a wonderful product. I plan to order several more for myself and my family.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 26, 2007)

My son decided he wanted a headlamp for Christmas, so I ordered one of these for him, and, of course, one for myself. I'm such a sucker for one cell lights, especially when they seem so versatile.

Geoff


----------



## LowBat (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe we should nominate the Zebralight as headlamp of the year.


----------



## Toxic518 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm, I ordered two H50's on 10/30 and they shipped on 10/31. They have not arrived yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 30, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Maybe we should nominate the Zebralight as headlamp of the year.



Its got my vote :thumbsup:

I just checked the dimensions on the NiteCore defender, and it should fit perfectly into the spare bracket. 

190 throw + 60 flood :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Maybe we should nominate the Zebralight as headlamp of the year.



Without question! :wave:






> *Spoonrobot*
> I am continually moving towards my goal of the perfect flashlight.



Is there even such a thing?


----------



## Valolammas (Nov 30, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Maybe we should nominate the Zebralight as headlamp of the year.



It has my vote as well. Mine arrived today and I've been playing with it all night (son is asleep and wife is at her workplace's christmas party). The beam is indeed hotspot-free like a headlamp should be. I love that idea! A headlamp is the perfect tool for area illumination, if I need to light up something further away, I'll use a handheld light anyway.

The only thing that's a bit iffy is that it rotates *very* easily in the silicon bracket. Not by itself, but the lightest touch will turn it. But that's no big deal, I'll try the spare brackets and if they are the same, a bit of cloth tape will give it more friction. Oh, and the UI is pretty stiff and definitely needs both hands, but it will probably loosen up a bit after some use.

Odd thing: when I opened the tailcap for the first time, my nose picked up a scent I haven't smelled in a very long time. It smells like gun oil.


EDIT: Since you guys are comparing shipping times, I ordered mine 20.11., it was shipped 21.11. and arrived 30.11. Nine days, not bad to the other side of the world (almost).


----------



## supes (Dec 2, 2007)

Got mine after ordering about on 11-12. About three weeks, reminds me of DX times but was worth the wait. This thing is SMALL. I saw the pic comparisons from you guys but still couldn't believe it when it was in my hand. An absolute must and complement for EDC for me. The clip is a very nice accessory, to have it attached to a belt or lanyard clip. 

Unadulterated flood, just beautiful and pleasing to the eyes. I'm glad I got the Q5 one because I don't think I could settle for a lesser high. I can't wait for even higher bin LEDs to get more flood. I'm already thinking of getting another one. 

And yes, please bring out a tailcap clickie switch as an accessory, this would be beneficial for so many people who need to use the light with one hand or finger in those crucial times. Again, I like! The Zebra has a good thing going here.


----------



## Daekar (Dec 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd report in with more Zebralight uses.

I've been using my H50 quite frequently, just as often as my regular EDC (D-mini Digital with 18650 tube). It is perfect for my walks through the woods or on trails, reading without disturbing a sleeping loved-one (I made it through quite a few chapters of Genesis in the NIV without any difficulty, and you know how itty-bitty the print is in most Bibles), and my most favorite part, working on cars. I've been getting back from work after dark quite frequently, and thanks to my H50 there hasn't been ANYTHING I couldn't do as if it were daylight... I put it on medium and never have trouble seeing any details at all, without worrying about the battery life! The light-weight and hot-spotless flood makes me forget that I even have it on, there just happens to be light wherever I look in perfect measure. I can't imagine trying to work on my car at night without it!


----------



## leukos (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, another vote here for how nice this light is. It helped my father-in-law and me unload a moving truck in an ice storm in pitch darkness yesterday. I think I might pick up a few more of these.


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 3, 2007)

Daekar said:


> Just thought I'd report in with more Zebralight uses.


 

How about this one! teriffic photographic light for small objects
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2250214#post2250214

Zebralight and two 2x3 foot pieces of white foamcore. TA-DA!!!!!


----------



## rastaman (Dec 4, 2007)

My Zebralight H50 P4 arrived 1 week ago.

My first impresion was: woooooooooooow. so small, so bright and so well thought light!

in my opinion, this ist the most innovative light of the year. 

any news of the H30 's release date?


----------



## Secur1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just received my H50 Q5 
First impressions, this thing is tiny for a AA light ! It comes with a lot of accessories and it's perfect for what i intend to use it, that is hands free work on my pc and generally around the house.
Only down side is that it will not take AW's AA 14500 Lithium cells as they are too thick.
So all in all a great little light with an even better price tag, especially since it utilizes a Cree Q5.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 13, 2007)

After experimenting with various ways to mount the Zebralight with the supplied clip when backpacking; I've just found one I really like. I clipped it horizontally to the right shoulder strap of my pack so the LED end is outboard and the tail cap switch is inboard. In this position I can rotate the light up or down in the clip to adjust for elevation. I can't adjust for windage and the aim is slightly to the right, but no matter since the beam is so wide. The shoulder strap on my pack is fairly thick so the Zerbalight clips on quite snug. So snug that I can reach across my chest with my left hand and rotate the tail cap switch without needing to brace the light with my right hand.

The end result is:

- I don't have to wear it on my head (I don't like wearing headbands).

- I can turn my head to talk to someone without blinding them.

- I can turn on and off the Zerbalight with only one hand.

- There is no glare in my eyes. Note: The glare shield only works when the Zebralight is in the horizontal position.


I really love this Zebralight for its versatility. It's now my lantern (small enough to hang from a tree and shine down), my map light on the trail, and my backup flashlight.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 13, 2007)

Hope to be getting mine in a few days. Sounds like this little light may become an all round favorite. I'm really looking forward to fiddling with this one.

Geoff


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just received mine yesterday. Wandered around my house and backyard with it last night and it works perfectly. The modes are all useful unlike on the Fenix lights. If no one had mentioned the green tinge I wouldn't have noticed it, I don't even like mentioning it for fear it will turn people off from buying the light, but don't worry about the beam is perfect. 

All the extras are very useful except the lanyard. I feel I must reiterate that the silicon brackets are really really bright:wow:.

Will be conducting extensive field tests next month I will try to get some good pics.:wave:


----------



## Lampje (Dec 14, 2007)

curlyfry562 said:


> All the extras are very useful except the lanyard.



The lanyard makes it a great tent-light.


----------



## heliyardsale (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Zebralight... I ordered last Sunday night and the light arrived EMS this morning. Talk about quick China delivery... Very nice light, worth the money.. The Bonus parts are great... I'm very pleased with this purchase and Zebralight's service... If anyone is thinking about one, I say "Buy with Confidence" you won't be sorry...
Heliyardsale


----------



## swxb12 (Dec 14, 2007)

curlyfry562 said:


> If no one had mentioned the green tinge I wouldn't have noticed it, I don't even like mentioning it for fear it will turn people off from buying the light, but don't worry about the beam is perfect.



Hi curlyfry562,

Did you just mean that your beam is slightly green compared to another light?

SW


----------



## Christoph (Dec 14, 2007)

I just tried a 3v aa (1/2 a crv3) in mine and it was at least twice as bright as normal.It was as bright as my Q5 modded D-mini with the head off. I didn't leave it on long so I don't know how hot it would get. I just read where it said "Limited Li-ion support: when used with a 14500 Li-ion battery, the light output levels are the same at Low and Medium but lower at High. Runtimes will be shorter.
Reverse polarity protection"
I am liking this light more every day
C


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 14, 2007)

Christoph: Did the "twice as bright as normal" apply to all the output levels?


----------



## coontai (Dec 14, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> All of this Zebralight talk finally got to me. I ordered a Q5 yesterday. I don't own an upper end headlamp so I'm looking forward to using this.
> 
> Is the Sanyo Eneloop going to be a good match for this light?


 

me too! How did I just find out about this light:shakehead


----------



## Christoph (Dec 17, 2007)

LED_Thrift said:


> Christoph: Did the "twice as bright as normal" apply to all the output levels?


No just the high.
C


----------



## Burgess (Dec 17, 2007)

Used my ZebraLight H50 tonight, while i shoveled snow.


Worked great. Only used it on Medium, due to the "light-colored background". (wink)


Held up a lot better than i did. ! 



Certainly a task where you need 2 hands free. :naughty:

_


----------



## coontai (Dec 21, 2007)

Man I just got mine and love it. Quality cut threads, quality accessories, beautiful beam, useful design, etc. This light is very unique and I can see myself using it a lot in the future. 

Two thumbs way up:twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 22, 2007)

Where's my Zebra??? It's been a little over three weeks since I ordered. Starting to get a bit concerned.

Geoff


----------



## fleetparadox (Dec 22, 2007)

Was wondering if any of you have more outdoor beamshots of the Zebralight H50? I'm still curious how it looks in actual use.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 22, 2007)

swxb12 said:


> Hi curlyfry562,
> 
> Did you just mean that your beam is slightly green compared to another light?
> 
> SW



Just slightly, probably because I am used to the blue beam of my surefire G2*L*.


----------



## Phaetos (Dec 23, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Where's my Zebra??? It's been a little over three weeks since I ordered. Starting to get a bit concerned.
> 
> Geoff



I ordered one on the Dec 16th and it's in transit. Stupid Christmas delivery slowdowns  I won't see mine till after Christmas I'm supposing, even with the free EMS upgrade they were giving out for December. Did you ever get a tracking number or a confirmation email on the order? If you did, you should email them the order number. I did that for mine on the tracking information and they sent it back to me in about 1 day.


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 26, 2007)

I just ordered a Q5. I'm excited.


----------



## BlackDecker (Dec 27, 2007)

fleetparadox said:


> Was wondering if any of you have more outdoor beamshots of the Zebralight H50? I'm still curious how it looks in actual use.



Since the ZL puts out a diffused wall of light in 180 degrees, it's hard to see a beamshot show up in a digital photo. It simply doesn't photograph well.


----------



## Alan B (Dec 27, 2007)

fleetparadox said:


> Was wondering if any of you have more outdoor beamshots of the Zebralight H50? I'm still curious how it looks in actual use.


 
Well you put it on your forehead, turn it on, and it lights up everything you can see (that isn't too far away).

I just put mine six inches from a white wall, and the "soft hotspot" is about 4 to 5 inches across at this distance. The spill is close to 2 feet across at this same range, fading away at the edge (in a dark room it would be visible farther out). This fading is partly due to the wall getting far away from this very close test. (this test on low power in daytime, so hall not completely dark).

-- Alan


----------



## fleegs (Dec 30, 2007)

I got my Q5 headlamp a few days ago. I love this headlamp. I am even going to vote that this is the best emergency power outage headlamp. This headlamp is so comfortable and it lights up everything. I can take out my contacts, floss and brush my teeth, go to the bathroom. You can do it all. I even changed my clothes with it on my head. All my other headlamp would get knocked off while doing this but not this one. It is so small that it didn't even get knocked. It's amazing. I love that it uses one AA. Finally a headlamp that uses only one battery. I opted for the Q5 to have a brighter low. One I doubt my eyes see 0.6 lumens but 16 more on high should be helpful and two I figured with a diffused beam brighter couldn't hurt.

This headlamp comes with so many great accessories. I vote this headlamp best of 2007 for design and accessories. Yep, that's two made up awards now. Best power outage and best of 2007.

I recommend this headlamp and can't wait for the next model to come out.

BTW, holy shipping. Order on Friday and got by the next Saturday. That's 8 days order to hand. Nice!

rob


----------



## 0dBm (Dec 30, 2007)

I have never owned a headlamp. I tried one several years ago, but have not found a use for this type of light. I _still_ don't have a use for it. I just don't like anything strapped to my head. If I need both hands AND a light to perform a task, I simply turn on the room light or the table lamp.

Enter the Zebralight H50 Q5. It didn't convince me to begin using a headlamp, but the dimunitive size, 120° flood, and remarkable output appealed to me _so _that I hit the Paypal Send button within minutes after viewing this product and reading the specifications. 

I also don't have a need for nor do I like the accessories for this product. I made a neck lanyard with a breakaway. Again, I made extensive use of o-rings. I also used skateboard tape to keep the o-rings from shifting on the body and to keep the rubber 'helmet' in place. 

I positioned the lanyard so that it can be moved out of the way should I decide to use this light standing upright on a tabletop.

What I have is a torso lamp. The lowest setting is great for a middle of the night trip to the fridge, bathroom, or to check on my child. The middle setting is useful for walks at night, map reading, or GPS viewing. The highest setting is for when I need to light up a greater area.

I found the inexpensive bag in my junk drawer and was about to discard it when I found a use for it.


----------



## Hans (Dec 30, 2007)

fleegs said:


> I vote this headlamp best of 2007 for design and accessories. Yep, that's two made up awards now. Best power outage and best of 2007.



Seconded. It's the first headlamp that is a keeper.

Now, if only Henry announced a new version of the Actionlight ... 

Hans


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 30, 2007)

Reading all these great reviews makes me want to cry. Tomorrow I've got to go to the Post Office and see if they've got a package gathering dust. My two lights were shipped 11/27 and I've still not seen them. Can't imagine it's still hung up in the holiday shipments. I'll send Zebralight a note, too.

Geoff


----------



## Patriot (Dec 30, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Reading all these great reviews makes me want to cry. Tomorrow I've got to go to the Post Office and see if they've got a package gathering dust. My two lights were shipped 11/27 and I've still not seen them. Can't imagine it's still hung up in the holiday shipments. I'll send Zebralight a note, too.
> 
> Geoff




I sure hope is shows for you. I recently received a package that was hung up for 3 weeks. Contacting the Post office initiated the search. It just showed up two days after calling them.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine got here. Has anybody else noticed a tint shift between levels?


----------



## Valolammas (Jan 3, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Mine got here. Has anybody else noticed a tint shift between levels?



Not really, but I haven't whitewalled it. However, I believe it is common for LEDs to shift tint slightly with different drive currents (the tint gets cooler as the drive current increases). It's nothing to worry about unless it's so marked that it bothers you.


----------



## Daekar (Jan 3, 2008)

More impressions to add!

We went motorcycle camping for a week or so in the Florida Keys for Christmas and my Dad and I took our Q5 Zebralights - they were worth their weight in gold! Not only did we never have to change the batteries in either lamp even with constant use (low and medium) but the floody beam proved itself perfect yet again. I can't begin to count how many times I've been using it for task lighting and forgot it was turned on - I get sucked into what I'm doing and because the beam is such that it requires no attention to properly light whatever the task at hand is, my brain just dismisses the idea that I'm using a light. I guess it assumes I'm in a movie that just happens to have this consistent smooth light everywhere, even where it shouldn't really be. :twothumbs I can't recommend this light highly enough for anybody who actually _does_ anything in the dark. Oh yes - you can find bloody big spiders with this thing too... put in on medium or high and look for the eye reflections... :thumbsup:

Does everybody but me use the attachment for narrowing the beam? I can't imagine wanting to change it, I love the wide angle. I know the next ZLs will have slightly narrower beams and I'm still going to buy them, but I just wondered if I was the only one... So many of the member-posted pics seem to have that thing on the head.

It occurs to me that this light is half of an ideal pairing: One Zebralight H50 and one Fenix L1D/L2D. Both are small, both are reliable, lightweight (especially with lithium AAs), common battery size, multiple levels... after I thought of this I ordered an L2D-CE from the Fenix-store right away.  Now, if Zebralight will only put the finishing touches on the 18650-powered version I'll have a perfect companion for my D-mini with PEU tube!


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how the "120 degree" beamspread compares to that of a raw CREE? I know the CREE is nominally 70 degrees, but I'm talking about subjective comparisons here. My brother has an H50 and is very pleased with it. I got to see it, but didn't get to do any comparisons. The protective lens appears like it might have a slight beamshaping effect, but I couldn't verify this.

I can't wait to get one of these because after using narrowly-focused headlamps for a long time, I'm itching for a beam where I don't have to carefully position my head to get light on the work. One problem: the two-handed operation thing is kind of hanging me up. I'm used to headlamps that have buttons/knobs, and I frequently switch/dim them singlehandedly. Anyone have an idea if/when Zebralight will come out with a button upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## Rzr800 (Jan 7, 2008)

My H50 just arrived and I just wanted to thank every CPF member who recommended this light. The neck lanyard carry seems to get what little light you have available closer to the ground for walking (I tend not to cover much ground 'fast' in the dark anyways) and many times closer to your hands where needed. The light, shield and a spare battery fit into a keep2go tube perfectly; making it my favorite EDC in terms of bullet-proof protection until needed.

Again, I couldn't be happier that the good people up here have steered me into a great purchase once again and I very much respect your opinions both as as a group and individually.

:thanks:


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I held a raw CREE P4 to my forehead for a few minutes, and drove it at .224 Amp, and I liked the result so much that I Just Can't Wait Any Longer, lack of pushbutton tailcap notwithstanding. If the lens changes the beam just a little bit, and I don't see how it could be a lot given its properties, that should still be fine with me.

I pulled the trigger (on the Q5)! :laughing:


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rzr800, glad you received your light. Enjoy it! :twothumbs


----------



## Wicho (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been really tempted to buy one of these, but...your answers will be my deciding factor.

I've been looking for a good light I can use on a plane (think Delta, Continental, not private plane) to comfortably ready by without bothering the person sitting next to me. I fly coach so my neighbors are always pretty close. 

I do most of my reading on my flights home, when it is usually dark. I've tried those itty bitty booklights and the different incarnations, but really, they don't work very well, and the airplane overhead lighting leaves much to be desired in my opinion.

Do you think a ZebraLight, with the hood on, clipped to my shirt, set to medium, will make me happy?


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 10, 2008)

From a foot away the beam will overshoot the edges of the book already. The hood won't do much for this. Unless you're willing to hold the light right up close to the book, you might want to look for a different light.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 10, 2008)

Perhaps a bit large to tote as an EDC, the Freeplay Indigo provides for an adjustable and ultimately useful reading light.


----------



## Mr Ranger (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a small kennel an let the dogs out every night to run the yard and of course clean up afterward. I purchased the H50 and a Apex Princeton Tec. In this application the H50 is about worthless. Just simply not enough light to do anything. The Apex on the other hand works incredible. I understand that one uses 1AAA and the other 4AA's, this should have been a clue. I guess if I was viewing something real close the H50 may be the ticket, although I would still prefer the Apex. Of course, as always, depending on use, actual milage may very.


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 10, 2008)

There's a lot of light, it's just being spread so thinly that it seems weak. But it is true that the Zebra isn't good for everything. But it does some things better than any other headlamp can do. I think one of the coolest things is that you can detach it from the holder and keep it as a pocket light. And it's one of the smallest AA lights on earth.


----------



## drmaxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Wicho said:


> Do you think a ZebraLight, with the hood on, clipped to my shirt, set to medium, will make me happy?


Clipped to your shirt it won't work well. The ZL is relatively heavy and therfore not easy to adjust (especially hight), so that the light aims properly at the book.
If you're willing to use it as a headlamp then yes - I like reading with it. But for this purpose alone there are many other headlights better suited due to a more focussed beam. E.g. I like the princeton tec aurora - but I can image that the quad is equally well or even better.


----------



## Wicho (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for your comments everyone. 

My hunt continues.


----------



## fleegs (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone observed their H50 Headlamp flickering on the lowest level? I go through the levels a few times and it appears to go away. I have tried progold, different lubes and different batteries (lithium type only). I haven't figured out the details about the flicker yet. I was hoping someone would have the answer.


Any ideas?


Thanks,
rob


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think my H50 always flickers once, right when I turn it on. Then if I cycle through modes after that it won't happen again.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jan 17, 2008)

My ZL H50 does the brief 'flash' when you switch into the high mode, but other than that it doesn't flicker unless the battery is nearly exhausted. Battery life using a L91 Eveready Lithium cell is nothing short of amazing. On low and medium levels, the ZL will run for days on a single L91.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Jan 17, 2008)

My H50 does flicker sometimes when switching modes but as swxb12 said it usualy stops after going through the modes once.


----------



## Dallas_Dave (Jan 19, 2008)

I just purchased 2 H50's (one for me and the other for my wife). I like the idea of having a large flood since most of the headlamp use is for camp chores, home fix-it projects (we are replacing all the light fixtures and I currently use a PT Apex on the 4 led setting).

I have an idea for a way to make an accessory that will slip over the emitter side using 'o'rings to make a snug water resistant seal. To lock it in place the (deep dish) relector would screw down on the piece that just slid over the end. Once screwed down completely it would center around the led, on the flat part of the light body effectively locking it in place.

I do not think it would be a fast change out but fairly simple with no tools needed. It would give the best of both worlds...

any thoughts, questions, critisims, or suggestions?

If someone were to make these I'd be among the first to buy!


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2008)

*The first one is free...*

You guys are awful. Just _AWFUL!!!_ I come over here to simply find out the scoop on some battery chargers, and now you have got me hooked on this whole _flashlight thing_. Who would ever guess that all this LED technology had progressed so far? I know I didn't. So now, in addition to my new... Arc AAA P, NewBeam Mini-Mag LED upgrade and a Gerber Infinity Ultra (none of which have shipped yet), I now have _two_ of these newfangled ZL H50 Q5s on order (and I don't think I can wait for them to arrive)... *AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT!* Damn you all! I'm now a lost cause! (I'm just wondering now... what comes next in this addictive progression? :thinking


----------



## adamlau (Jan 22, 2008)

I need a headlamp and the H50-Q5 appears to fit the bill. I sent an email to ZebraLight regarding mode flickering and will base my decision to purchase on their response.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: The first one is free...*

Hijack


ridgerunner said:


> You guys are awful. Just _AWFUL!!!_ I come over here to simply find out the scoop on some battery chargers, and now you have got me hooked on this whole _flashlight thing_. Who would ever guess that all this LED technology had progressed so far? I know I didn't. So now, in addition to my new... Arc AAA P, NewBeam Mini-Mag LED upgrade and a Gerber Infinity Ultra (none of which have shipped yet), I now have _two_ of these newfangled ZL H50 Q5s on order (and I don't think I can wait for them to arrive)... *AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT!* Damn you all! I'm now a lost cause! (I'm just wondering now... what comes next in this addictive progression? :thinking


Welcome to CPF and HANG ON TO YOUR WALLET!!!
For someone who have started out looking at "The POOR flashaholics top 10" you have spent around $200 in less than a week.
Your choices are interesting. Have not bought a single thrower yet.

WHOA.
I usually try to control my purchases (not just flashlights but CDs, DVDs etc) by not buying until my previous purchase have arrived. That way I do not make a discretionary purchase more than once or twice a month.
/Hijack


----------



## Valolammas (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: The first one is free...*

Welcome to CPF!



ridgerunner said:


> (I'm just wondering now... what comes next in this addictive progression? :thinking



Next you'll start thinking that maybe those weird and expensive CR123 cells aren't really all _that_ strange or expensive... Hide your wallet and stick to your NiMHs!


----------



## Thujone (Jan 22, 2008)

adamlau said:


> I sent an email to ZebraLight regarding mode flickering and will base my decision to purchase on their response.



I have noticed none. In any mode at any time.


----------



## Spotpuff (Jan 22, 2008)

Since they announced the H30 with a clicky for CR123 cells, doesanyone know if they have any plans for an AA version with a clicky? The twist cap is the only thing that's making me hesitate about buying this although if they made the clicky tailcap available for sale on its own later I would buy one of them now.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 22, 2008)

Tough to beat the reliability of the current twisty design.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 22, 2008)

The twistie action on mine is very positive with no thread slop and no flickering. Mode changing works at a normal pace, not requiring split second timing like one light I know (JetBeam C-LE). It does take two hands, however, since it's pretty stiff. I guess it will loosen up some. If they could make a clickie without adding too much length it might be nicer, but it's mighty fine just as it is.

Geoff


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 22, 2008)

Just got my H50 in the mail today! WOW! What a great light! I didn't get the glare shield thingy though. But the beam pattern looks familar, hmmm... Oh yeah, it's a MULE!

Nice job and nice light!


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2008)

*H50 NiMH death voltage?*



LEDninja said:


> WHOA.
> I usually try to control my purchases (not just flashlights but CDs, DVDs etc) by not buying until my previous purchase have arrived. That way I do not make a discretionary purchase more than once or twice a month.
> /Hijack



Excellent advise! Unfortunately, I occasionally go on compulsive buying sprees. This time I may have jumped the gun with the Gerber Infinity Ultra - although I did thoroughly read this entire thread before ordering the H50s, so I don't think I'll regret getting these (or the Arc AAA P for that matter). (The second H50 is for my brother's upcoming birthday - he is a minimalist outdoorsman extraordinaire with Luddite tendencies, but I think he's really going to like the H50!)

I do have a question: I'll primarily be running Eneloops. Does anyone know what voltage the H50 runs down to before it kicks out?

P.S. Thanks LEDninja for steering me to the Zebralight! And thanks to everyone else here - you guys really know your stuff! :^)


----------



## adamlau (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks as if I will be joining you guys shortly  ...



adamlau said:


> I need a headlamp and the H50-Q5 appears to fit the bill. I sent an email to ZebraLight regarding mode flickering and will base my decision to purchase on their response.


There should be no flickerings with the current stock of H50's. 

Regards,

Lillian Xu
Customer Services
ZebraLight


----------



## dom (Jan 23, 2008)

This light is great for reading on the medium mode and fantastic for navigating steps when using crutches.
I lent it to my sister for a camping trip she and 3 others went on and they were all impressed with it's performance as well.
I'm also waiting for the H30 clickie as well, as twisties aren't my favorite -though the H50 is an absolute bargain and great performer.

Very well done ZebraPeople

Cheers
Dom


----------



## jtice (Jan 23, 2008)

I just wanted to make a comment on the light also,,,, I LOVE IT !!!!!
I am very very very pleased with it. 
Its TINY, seems well made, the beam is SMOOTH, no artifacts, LOT of light for its size.
I have not been this excited or pleased with a light in a really long time.
It fills a nitch in my lights that was missing. I love that its so small and light weight.
Its the PERFECT beam for a headlamp indoor. I also noticed its GREAT for reading,
you can just sit it on a shelf, etc. near you, and it just floods the area with light.

I have heard the new 123 version will be a 75 degree beam instead of 120?
I think that is a huuuuge mistake, the 120 degree beam is perfect.

~John


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 23, 2008)

Decided to try and find some ways to mellow the beam a bit, and make it more usable (at least less glare) for walking about the house.







Here I just cut a piece of red plastic that was thin enough to shove under the little hood. It actually gives more of an orange beam. I suppose it gives some protection, too.






Here's the light with a cap plug that I had that just happened to fit. Gives kind of a pink glow.






Here we are with the top off a pump spray bottle and a thick rubber band to protect the tailcap.






Here I added a rubber band with a hole punched to the head. This does narrow the flood some.

Still a work in progress.

Geoff


----------



## Rzr800 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not exactly 'breaking news' but I have stored mine in a keep2go for over a week in well below freezing temperatures with an eneloop in it. Fired it up with no problems and it worked fine.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 27, 2008)

I have not read all of the threads about this light yet but all reviews are positive. Is there any plan to use different colored LED's as I use RED mostly to preserve night vision when outdoors.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been using mine in the setup shown in the first picture a couple posts back. In fact, right now the light is clipped to the front of my sweatshirt. It's not exactly red, more orange, but it's easy on the eyes. It's been great for wandering about the house, even on low. I'll bet it would be good runner's light, too, without the filter. Like most here I'm really pleased with this light, and I've hardly used it as a headlamp yet.

Geoff


----------



## Mark A. (Feb 10, 2008)

I noticed today that they are currently sold out of both models:

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=183

Perhaps Lillian can aprise us of futher availability.


----------



## Moe (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been using my H50 for a couple of weeks now. In my eyes it's the perfect headlamp. I would love to see a zebra flashlight which has exactly the same features as the headlamp just with the led on the front end and a clicky on the other.  Maybe a little less flood, something like 60 degrees or so. 
I am really curious what they come up with next.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a great little light, the one a find myself grabbing first when I need a bit of lumens to light the way down a dim flight of stairs. The GITD accessories definitely prettify the entire package. My only gripe is the fact that output is cut off when switching between modes. I will be picking up a Petzl E+LITE soon, we will see which one I reach for the most in the coming weeks...


----------



## PocketBeam (Feb 11, 2008)

I have to say I am disappointed with The H50 Q5 I got two weeks ago. I found the light too diffuse for working on a TV set that was at arms reach. I had to use my L2D Rebel 100 to get some brighter light to see the part I was working on.

So for using it to work on odd jobs around the house it just isn't bright enough for me, since it doesn't have a hot spot. For reading, or in a tent, or campsite, it might be OK. But for me this doesn't really work out. I wish I hadn't gotten it.

The light is really cool though, very unique. The quality and accessories are top notch. Just the light output is too diffuse for me. I wish it was convertible between this wide field and a smaller one with maybe a bright hotspot.

I wonder if I can put a Fresnel lens to focus the beam more? Any suggestions on how to concentrate the beam more?


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

PocketBeam said:


> Any suggestions on how to concentrate the beam more?


Custom fit a Fraen 8º, or Mcr17XR reflector around it. Else, sell it over at CPFM and wait for the H40.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 11, 2008)

PocketBeam said:


> I found the light too diffuse for working on a TV set that was at arms reach.



I can't imagine needing more than medium power for work at arms length in a dark room... Let alone using high.. Perhaps you have a problem with yours? In the dark I pretty much exclusively use the low, unless I am doing detailed work then I use medium, but I have not yet needed the high beam while using it as a headlamp..


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The first one is free...*



ridgerunner said:


> You guys are awful. Just _AWFUL!!!_ I come over here to simply find out the scoop on some battery chargers, and now you have got me hooked on this whole _flashlight thing_. Who would ever guess that all this LED technology had progressed so far? I know I didn't. So now, in addition to my new... Arc AAA P, NewBeam Mini-Mag LED upgrade and a Gerber Infinity Ultra (none of which have shipped yet), I now have _two_ of these newfangled ZL H50 Q5s on order (and I don't think I can wait for them to arrive)... *AND ITS ALL YOUR FAULT!* Damn you all! I'm now a lost cause! (I'm just wondering now... what comes next in this addictive progression? :thinking


 
I hear you. This stuff can be quite habbit forming. If you want to save money, do not. I repeat do not read up, investigate or even think about the following. In fact just stop reading this post right now:


You didn't stop reading.

That's bad. Your hooked.

Here's a few things to 'look into' to feed your new found addiction.

Seoul P7 (anything that _will _have this is worth looking at)
Surefire products, particularly the new UA2 (not yet released) and the L1. I have 4 Surefire lights and am anxiously awaiting a UA2 and UB2.
Novatec. (A little competition for the SF L1)
Microfire or Fenix products. Great stuff, reasonably priced (assuming spending between $60 and $500 on a single light is reasonable. My friends think I'm nuts).
Anything made by Wise Led. Way too cool.
Fox Fury Headlamps (wishful thinking).
The Dereelight CLV1H V3 Q5 (The best EDC under $100)
Amondotech N30 HID (Coolest cheap HID on the market. Go take your dog for a walk with this puppy in hand)
Custom lights made by Milky Spit, McGizmo, or Electrolumens (Artisan lights)
Wolf Eyes (great lights for professionals)
Lumapower (Nice lights. Upgradeable. Mid-Priced
Polarion (Here is a primo opportunity to lose real money)
http://www.batteryjunction.com
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php
http://www.lighthound.com/
http://www.fenix-store.com/
Can anyone else give ridgerunner some sites that will send him back to his 12 lumen re-hab program at flashaholics anonymous?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The first one is free...*



MarkIAlbert said:


> Here's a few things to 'look into' to feed your new found addiction.
> Seoul P7 (anything that _will _have this is worth looking at)
> Surefire products, particularly the new UA2 (not yet released) and the L1. I have 4 Surefire lights and am anxiously awaiting a UA2 and UB2.
> Novatec. (A little competition for the SF L1)
> ...




LOL...funny! You're really going to do ridgerunner in aren't you. :laughing:

I was cracking up at your list because you even got WiseLED in there....that's kinda abstract as they aren't very well known. I sure enjoy the one that I have though.


My H50 has been flawless btw. I've really enjoyed that light and it's even handy around the house. I'm looking forward to the H30. It would be nice to get some updated news about it.


----------



## gunga (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't read through this thread, but in case someone didn't mention it...

I find the Zebra light a little bit loose in its holder for my tastes.
I found a simple solution. Slip a couple small o-rings (I use 14mm glow rings from DX) in the skinny part of the light, around the holder (you can use just 1, but I wanted it to be a bit more even in looks and tension.

Viola. A bit more tension. STill can't use the Zebra one-handed, but it feels secure in it's holder, not rotating tooo easily.

Has this been mentioned already?


----------



## swxb12 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi gunga, I think quite a few people have complained about the looseness already. A few came up with similar improvised remedies like yours.

Personally I haven't had any issues with the light rotating by itself during use, but it's nice that it can be easily fixed if needed.


----------



## gunga (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I'm sure I was the first to complain about the looseness because I got the first ever Zebralight!



As for the solutions, I stopped following the feedback threads after a few months so have not checked back.

Yep, it's easily fixed. I have the same comments as most people about the lense, diffuse beam, glow parts, switch etc.

I am looking forward to the H30 and would love a re-imaged H50 (same as the H30 but in 1 AA).


----------



## adamlau (Feb 11, 2008)

That list is missing custom lights from Mac's Customs


----------



## Burgess (Feb 11, 2008)

to *Gunga* --


Thank you for the O-ring tip. :thumbsup:



BTW, yes indeed, i certainly remember that *you* got the FIRST ZebraLight.

:wave:
_


----------



## Patsplace (Feb 11, 2008)

Anybody got any idea of what's happening with Zebra Lights? Emailed them an nothing so far.

Pat


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Pat,

I believe the Chinese new year celebration has something to do with their lack of response.

Tom


----------



## bhds (Feb 12, 2008)

Most businesses in China shut down for almost the entire holiday.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 12, 2008)

A few more days and it will all be over (unless the holiday is extended due to recent power outages)...


----------



## PocketBeam (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Adamlau and Thujone. Maybe I can velcro something in, that way I can have it both ways. As for the output power, I think mine is fine as it is similar to my other lights outside the hotspot. I was working on a TV while the power was on. So I wanted lots of light to see where I was poking my wooden stick to find the loose connection.

The H40 might be perfect as it will be even smaller, uses a common form factor battery, and at 75 degrees should be brighter.


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 12, 2008)

I heard from Zebralight just almost a week ago and they said the 'out of stock' was just temporary during the long New Year holiday - I think it was done to prevent orders coming in and not being shipped out quickly. They'll be back soon I'm sure and they should also be shipping out of Los Angeles this month for US orders I was told.


----------



## Patsplace (Feb 13, 2008)

Well there's a Zebralight H50-Q5 in my life, at least it's on the way, as I type. 

Great info. from CPF on this headlamp. It is exactly what I want for a headlamp. I've got lots of lights for reaching out various distances but nothing that was a wide beam flood that I could use for camp chores and reading in bed. 

Thanks all. I'll post my thoughts when it arrives.

Pat


----------



## Joshua74 (Feb 14, 2008)

They are back in stock


----------



## Daniel_sk (Feb 14, 2008)

Someone wrote a review of the H50 on a Czech outdoor website. Quite good pictures: http://www.svetoutdooru.cz/clanek/?107794-celovka-zebralight-h50-q5
The review was very positive.


----------



## swxb12 (Feb 14, 2008)

Joshua74 said:


> They are back in stock



I didn't notice, EMS shipping is still free of charge!


----------



## Spotpuff (Feb 16, 2008)

I ordered one of these for my girlfriend. It has a crack in the lens; she's never dropped it and always had the rubber head on the light.

I know Zebralight will probably cover the light but it's still disappointing. I know someone else reported a crack after a low level drop of the light but my girlfriend didn't even drop hers. Maybe the lens material needs to be tougher or the packaging needs to be better to survive the trip from China.

The light's nice, but with a cracked head causing possible waterproofing issues, it's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep.


*My *ZebraLight H-50 *also* came with a small crack
*near the edge* of the lens. 


Was *very* disappointed to see this,
especially since i'd just waited 16 days to receive delivery.


But, in all fairness, it is totally NOT visable or detectable
*at all* when turned on.


Still, it shouldn't oughta' be there. 



Does the crack appear in you beam when turned on ?

_


----------



## gunga (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh man that sucks Burgess!

:shakehead

Interetsing, that was something I was worried about when I first saw the Zebralight. I guess it was a true issue after all. 

I believe the H30 is better designed in this respect (recessed lense) but I hope they re-engineer the H50 to be similar.


----------



## Spotpuff (Feb 19, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> *My *ZebraLight H-50 *also* came with a small crack
> ...



It's not visible when the light is on, but I fear the light is no longer waterproof now because water can easily get into the LED area. There's a crack a few mm long at the edge of the lens and a small chunk a few mm in area missing.

Durability is more questionable now to me than function; the light still works, but still, if it's raining, I don't want it going out/frying because some water got into the LED part.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 20, 2008)

My original ZL had a chip on the lens. Send them a note about your concerns. They sent me a new one quickly. You will have to pay to send the old one back, but the cheapest postage was only something like $1.80. Still is a bummer to have this happen.

Geoff


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> I can't imagine needing more than medium power for work at arms length in a dark room... Let alone using high.. Perhaps you have a problem with yours? In the dark I pretty much exclusively use the low, unless I am doing detailed work then I use medium, but I have not yet needed the high beam while using it as a headlamp..



Not everyone use light in dark. Sometimes it's used because the surrounding is too BRIGHT and the contrast make whatever Im looking at not bright enough. Most work I do on my vehicle falls under this situation, I don't work on it after it's dark.


----------



## Spotpuff (Feb 21, 2008)

Zebralight contacted me through the forum and they have already sent a replacement. I didn't even contact them first. Yay! Good to know they are watching this forum and are providing excellent customer support.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 21, 2008)

I just got my Zebra Light H50.







My light seems to be stuck at one level. I don't know what level. When I try to change the levels by using these instructions:

Tailcap twist switch. Operation sequence: OFF, low, OFF, Medium, OFF, high. If the light is turned off for more than 5.6 seconds, the light level resets to low.

The level does not change.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 21, 2008)

I figured out the problem.

I must have grabbed a used Alkaline.

I used a Nimh and all levels work.


----------



## adamlau (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, the level resets to low. I have gone through alkaline, lithium and NiMH cells in the H50-Q5. Issue was likely due to the use of a depleted cell.


----------



## Gene (Feb 21, 2008)

*Zebralight*

I know I'm late to the party and I don't have one but this looks like a great headlight. It also looks like the perfect "clip to your shirt pocket or whatever" light aka the First Light Tomahawk light or Army angle light at a much cheaper price!

I know it doesn't have the power of the Tomahawk light but it seems like a marvel, (for cheap!), for an angle light and much, much smaller!


----------



## Thujone (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Zebralight*

Not sure whether you are asking for confirmation to your surmising or letting us know you have ordered. But I can both confirm and recommend you order if you have not already! The light is very useful and fills a niche that most lights do not.. Pure flood.


----------



## swxb12 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Zebralight*



Gene said:


> I know I'm late to the party and I don't have one but this looks like a great headlight. It also looks like the perfect "clip to your shirt pocket or whatever" light aka the First Light Tomahawk light or Army angle light at a much cheaper price!
> 
> I know it doesn't have the power of the Tomahawk light but it seems like a marvel, (for cheap!), for an angle light and much, much smaller!



It's probably my weakest light ever. No punch at all. The light is just scattered and all over the place.


----------



## Vee3 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't find many new lights to be anything spectacular enough to write home to mama about, so I rarely post on the CP forums.

This Zebralight thingy is great though - small, simple, practical design with a quality build. No need going around looking like a small plastic UFO landed on your forehead anymore. I like it.


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 23, 2008)

Vee3 said:


> No need going around looking like a small plastic UFO landed on your forehead anymore.


  :twothumbs


----------



## piney12 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got mine. Great tool!





Piney12


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 25, 2008)

piney12 said:


> Just got mine. Great tool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great "first impression" too :laughing: 
tell us more


----------



## Patsplace (Feb 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:Howdy folks,
Well I've had mine for 1 1/2 cycles of an Energizer 2500 rechargeable and I really like it. 

It's primary purpose was to be able to read in bed on my annual hunting trip and I've read for hours with it already and it works just fine. My 60 year old "need light" eyes ask that it be on high for reading and most other things, but it seems to do that just fine. It's so small and light that I loosened off the headband that I'd tightened down to normal and then realized that it could be much looser and work just fine.

Walking around my yard worked pretty well in the complete darkness areas and was just a bit weak where there was light pollution. Walked up to a project on my boat and found that it gave me enough light to work with my hands and if I needed to see greater detail, I just moved closer. I think that it'll be great for working on meat at night in camp, the time consuming, "cleaning it up before the butcher stuff" something that has always been a pain to set up properly with Coleman lights, should be handled really well with this light, as I hoped it would.

I think that thing that I like most about this light is the total absence of a hot spot. I don't have to aim it at what I want to look at. I'm not moving my head or the book to read. I just plunk it down on my chest and read, very nice light for that, for sure. 

I'm not sure about using it for walking any great distance on broken ground. Not sure it's powerful enough for that but for all of the camp chores that I can think of, it should be just what the doctor ordered.

Thanks for the tip on this light.

In a word, it's cool. Does nothing other than provide strong even light, does not weigh you down and the day-glo in the dark bits, really glow.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 2, 2008)

I did a review of the ZebraLight H50 Q5 on February 22, 2008.

Link


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2008)

Great shots Ernie! :thumbsup:

Just started playing with mine, but my initial review is now up:

 Zebralight H50 Q5 1AA - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES & more

I'll let you know what I think of it after some "field" use on my 2-week travel coming up.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## Illum (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine came today
talk about a small light
My thoughts are identical to a number of individuals above, this light is spectacular! can't wait till its dark:thumbsup:

I wonder if the H50 can use 14500s...I haven't tried. I'm using a couple left over L92s from the battery stash

now for some pics
everything is fine and dandy except for the window....mine has a crack on the side. ~1mm long and about a fraction of that in length. it is NOT noticeable by eye and does NOT interfere with usage




the machining is excellent despite some evident machining marks [particularly around the knurling, but who cares? its actually quite stylish:devil:] 



the body appears to be a grid of some sort :thinking:
again, its impossible to tell without the camera




similarity in length of a P1-CE


----------



## carl (May 13, 2008)

As with all electronic switches, I wonder if there is a small drain on the battery even while the light is off. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## TOTC (May 13, 2008)

carl said:


> As with all electronic switches, I wonder if there is a small drain on the battery even while the light is off. Anyone know for sure?


H50 is a twisty switch, so no.
H30 is an electronic switch, and yes it does place a small drain on the battery even while off. Zebralight claims it is less than the self-discharge rate of the cell itself.


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> everything is fine and dandy except for the window....mine has a crack on the side. ~1mm long and about a fraction of that in length. it is NOT noticeable by eye and does NOT interfere with usage


Rather than a crack I would say it's where the lens was cut from the molding tree.
Norm


----------



## Illum (Nov 1, 2011)

right you are Norm, nice catch.

Kind of saddened by the fact that Zebralites come reflectored now....I could use another H50, mines gone AWOL :mecry:

H501w looks nice, but its a clicky over a twisty... so, have to get over the fact that there is a parasitic drain due to an electronic switch


----------



## LED_Thrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Illum said:


> right you are Norm, nice catch.


You made poor Norm wait for over three years for recognition !


----------



## Bolster (Nov 3, 2011)

Threadus Resurrectus. 

The H50 is my favorite travel Zebra. No worrying about whether you loosened the tailcap. I still have two that are going strong. One is my "podium lamp" on a gorillapod during lectures. Very handy, and you don't miss the neutral/warm on white paper notes, where it makes no difference.


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2011)

I know, I'm sorry... the forum threads does not default to subscriptions like it used to, without intentionally suscribing under "go advanced" I have no way to know whether I had involved myself with one thread or another. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## yowzer (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah, the good old h50, from back when ZL made floody lights. :devil:

Mine still sees use now and then. 

EDIT: Like tonight. Clipped to the visor of my car, it makes a better interior light than the built in roof mount one.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine is in semi retirement inside an E&E bag. It does get out every now and then. I think ZL made a H50B or something like that but unfortunately they have abandoned the twisty. I wish they would bring back the simple UI and twisty of the H50 but updated for longer runtimes and output.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 4, 2011)

Woods Walker said:


> I wish they would bring back the simple UI and twisty of the H50 but updated for longer runtimes and output.



Amen! and Amen again.


----------



## chadvone (Nov 10, 2011)

One of my alltime favorites. Still using it the most. KISS that works


----------



## negri (Nov 11, 2011)

I’ve got a good system with these lights now. The H50 is my dedicated headlamp for woods bumming and mountain biking, and the H30 is my dedicated pack light. It lives on the strap of my pack. With its wider flood pattern it makes an excellent light for this duty.




smart phones usa


----------



## Zenster (Mar 12, 2012)

A thread that needs to be kept alive for ZL people to see...

I sorely miss the 120 degree floodies they used to make. 
I have an H50W I bought a long time ago, and that simple yet perfectly floody light is the single reason why I, as a former mechanic and still a backyard mechanic on my own stuff, have literally thrown away every single one of my "trouble lights", also known as "drop lights".

I went back to order a spare or two recently and was very disappointed that there are no 120 degree floodies offered anymore. The perfect flood of the H50W with absolutely NO hotspot without using any kind of diffusion was the perfect "drop light" in every situation; under the hood, under the car, under the dash... you get the picture.
For those of you who have never done much work on cars, what you have had to do in the past was to lodge a drop light somewhere near where you want to work, but it was always having to be off to the side somehow.
With the single AA H50W adjusted where the bottom edge of the strap goes right across your eyebrows, it's as if the light is coming directly from your own eyes and you have light anywhere you look, plenty of it, and with virtually no shadows. A 90 degree beam just doesn't cut it when you could have a 120 degree flood of light that fills the entire area you're working on and then some (because good mechanics are always looking everywhere for problems, not just what's directly in front of their eyes).

In my mind, ZL needs to reintroduce the 120 degree, no diffuser, floody, and they should call it a "work light" so that it can take it's permanent place in the ZL headlamp lineup for generations to come. The high level of the H50w being "only" 60 lumens was even perfect for the purpose, a single AA battery for power kept it light and small, and getting more than two hours on a rechargeable battery kept it cheap to run. 
In short, the H50W was the *perfect *drop light for mechanic work.
And then they discontinued it. What the hell were they thinking?

Anyway, enough ranting. I'm off to the Marketplace to try to find a couple of used H50's that people don't appreciate anymore.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, when you need wide illumination, nothing else will do. The Spark SD series is 115 degrees IIRC. I use my SD52 quite a bit when needing ultrawide illumination. (Its advantage is that you can also modify the beam narrower with the optional reflector bezel when you don't need the ultrawide light. Hopefully Zebralight will take the hint.)


----------

